# Federal 5.56mm @ .36 Round



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Federal American Eagle 5.56x45mm 62gr FMJ 150rds XM855BK150

Including shipping cost. I know there are many who can't afford a 1000 rounds to save money, but this is only 150 rounds and in stock. I've recently scored some of these and found them to be really good in my plastic ARs. (Polymer lowers) and 1/7 twist barrels at 16.5


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good price for federal they are made by Lake city.
With shipping 39 cents still not bad for current times .


----------

